# Bantam Lemon Ancona project birds



## velociraptor uk (Dec 9, 2017)

Those are just some of the birds, I have other that I'm waiting to mature, I managed to get quite a few different colours by crossing Ancona with White/cuckoo leghorn


----------



## velociraptor uk (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

They're neat little chickens.Why Bantam Lemon Ancona?I let mine free-range so I go for the bigger breeds like Cochins and Brahmas.And the Roman Tufted and American Buff geese,my new favorite birds and watch dogs.They chase everybody and everything away,unlike the dog who is everybody's friend.I know geese are more popular in your neck of the woods.Got any geese?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Those are really nice colors. Love the lemon cuckoo.


----------



## velociraptor uk (Dec 9, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> They're neat little chickens.Why Bantam Lemon Ancona?I let mine free-range so I go for the bigger breeds like Cochins and Brahmas.And the Roman Tufted and American Buff geese,my new favorite birds and watch dogs.They chase everybody and everything away,unlike the dog who is everybody's friend.I know geese are more popular in your neck of the woods.Got any geese?


I love their characters, they're also high roosters so will roost 12ft or higher in a tree when free ranging. I decided I wanted to add a new colour to the Ancona breed so this is my contribution, another breeder friend of mine is working on blue.

No, waterfowl are not my thing, I wouldn't mind turkeys one day though


----------



## velociraptor uk (Dec 9, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Those are really nice colors. Love the lemon cuckoo.


I'm trying to breed out the cuckoo, he's the foundation of the project, all birds are F1, can't wait to see what I get in the next hatch, I'm still undecided on wether to go down the Ancona or Leghorn route in respect of UK breed standard.

I also picked my best layers so I'm hoping for good egg producers too.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I love hearing about others' projects of breeding,especially the the threatened/rare breeds.When I order chicks again,I'm going for completely different breeds I don't see around here.I already have them picked out but don't have any plans on when.It depends on the flock being down-sized and I don't want to get rid of/eat any so.....Good luck with your Lemon Ancona project!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have my Meyer catalog on the table- I'm afraid to open it.


----------



## velociraptor uk (Dec 9, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> I have my Meyer catalog on the table- I'm afraid to open it.


I'm glad we don't get those here, I'd be like a kid in a candy shop with £500 in his pocket!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Vel, how is your project going? I know if it was me, I would be working more on cuckoo lemon! They certainly are beautiful!


----------

